# Don't be stupid!



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Today i waas cleaning my traps and decided to set my # 1-1/2 regular jaw and nock some of the loose rust off.. BAD IDEA!.lol well it had gotten to much rust on it and wouldnt go off. so i reached in to pick it up and.... SNAP!! RIGHT ON MY HANDS! got both of my thumbs cought in it. luckily i was at home and my mom was in the house cause she had to push down on one of the springs and i used my feet to push down the other. broke my right thumb and cracked the left. was not fun... anyways. needless to say it was painful.lol i wont be cleaning them for a while.lol

:withstupid:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Hate to laugh at you misfortune, but I :lol: a little bit. Good luck in the healing process.


----------

